# Bluebird Skyline



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Anyone got a Stanza/Bluebird Skyline?

I'm thinking of getting a Styling pack for my Bluebird, if this guy wants to sell it...

Not too sure what the Skyline has though....

Skirts (rear and sides), spoiler and front + [email protected] roof (?), electric windows... more? or too much?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The hot performance version of the U12 Bluebird was the SSS ATESSA which had an SR20DET and AWD. I have never seen a Bluebird Skyline but if you more info I'm interested in seeing it.
Here is a picture of a tuned U12 SSS ATESSA Ltd.









Troy


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> The hot performance version of the U12 Bluebird was the SSS ATESSA which had an SR20DET and AWD. I have never seen a Bluebird Skyline but if you more info I'm interested in seeing it.
> Here is a picture of a tuned U12 SSS ATESSA Ltd.
> 
> 
> ...




By any chance that hood would fit a b13 sentra with a bluebird swap?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

*nod*, the SSS ATTESSA is something special. It's been on my wishlist for ages. 

Let me know if you find a less-than-$3000 USD SSS ATTESSA with AWD and SR20DE(T) for sale. I'll buy it, damn right!

Well, as I said, the Bluebird Skyline was only a 'pack' you could get for your stock Bluebird. I've been trying to get some pics of one, but havent succeeded


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Stylin'SE-R said:


> By any chance that hood would fit a b13 sentra with a bluebird swap?


Unfortunately, The U12 in the US is the Stanza and the hood is quite a bit larger than the B13 Sentra/Sunny. The hood scop on this one is an aftermarket piece. I have also seen a couple of U12s with the Toyota AE92 supercharged Levin GTZ scoops so that maybe an alternative as well.

Troy


----------

